

Good morning hackers, seeking criticism - kleevr

http://kleevr.blogspot.com/2008/04/screaming-tangent.html<p>Please rip it all to hell if you've got 5 minutes to burn.  I'm young, overly ambitious, and (I hope) prepared for a taste of real criticism from those whom I hope with time to consider me a peer.
======
nuggien
What am I supposed to criticize? Your post reminds me of a time a guy asked me
to do a code review of his java hello world program. I couldn't tell if he was
f'ing with me, or if he was really seriously that much of a n00b.

------
jrockway
I see words but they don't parse into anything I can understand.

------
kleevr
(clickable) <http://kleevr.blogspot.com/2008/04/screaming-tangent.html>

